# Another NT Gecko



## TNT78 (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a look in Cogger but couldn't work this one out. I don't know my gecko species but I know there can be a lot of variation within a species. Is it a Dtella sp? Found in my bungalow in Alice Springs. I didn't put him outside - I figured he'd clean up any clothes moths & mozzies etc. 
Thanks


----------



## eipper (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a Gehyra but without looking at the head scalation and the sub digital lamellae (underside of the feet) going further than that is not possible.

cheers
scott


----------



## Bushman (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree with Scott that is undoubtedly a member of the Gehyra genus, characterized by the distinctively enlarged toe pads that have the claw protruding from above the pad. 
That pale creamy beige colouration (paler at night) with barely discernible, faint lacey patterning is also typical of some Gehyra sp., at night in particular. The stocky build and strong looking limbs are also features of Gehyra sp. That specimen is particularly well nourished, so it must be getting plenty of tucker living there, so it's a good decision to leave it there.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hemidactylus also have a similar body build with enlarged toe pads and the claw protruding above the pad. However, Gehyra are lacking the claw on the first digit, which is very clearly seen in the middle photo. Gehyra also tend to have circular toe pads compared to the ovate pads of Hemidactylus. These geckos have the ability to become much lighter and all but lose their pattern at night, most particularly when on a light coloured background. They look like a different lizard if you see the same individual during the day.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

Given that Scott has identified it as a Geyra and the location you have provided is Alice Springs then simply from the shape of the tail at the base (where it meets the cloaca) I'd say it is more than possible it is Gehyra montium. 

According to Cogger's latest edition Alice Springs is within the distribution of both G. montium - Central Dtella and G purpurascens - Purplish Dtella. The distribution of G variegatta is not far off the mark but as I said given the shape at the base of the tail I'm going with montium.

You mentioned you checked in Cogger so have a look again at the description of all three (pages 361 - 367). If you want to try and get a positive id you might have to try and find it again and have a look at the lamellae scales under the fourth toe and where the anterior chin scale meets the infralabials (bottom lip scales) and make reference to Cogger for comparison.

If your not aware, Cogger has a Glossary at the end of his book with a reference to where individual scales are located.

Cheers,

George.

Ref; Reptiles and Amphibians of Australia (seventh edition) Harold G Cogger


----------



## TNT78 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks fellas, you're right - when I initially caught this guy it was very pale in colour, almost translucent in appearance, but he became darker and visibly patterned after a short time. One thing not visible in the pics is that the toe pads were almost a hot-pink colour.

- - - Updated - - -

^ thanks George.


----------



## eipper (Jul 28, 2014)

Montium has been split since Cogger came out. There are a few Gehyra around Alice. 

Mike why confuse the issue and talk about Hemidactylus- (incidentally there is more than just frenatus here in Oz I will bet ) .


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Fair go *Scott*. I fail to see how clarification makes for confusion. 

There are more than just people who live in the Alice reading this. Therefore the diagnostic features of Gehyra should be clearly spelt out. For the same reasons, the difference between confusing genera should also be highlighted.

According to your own logic, why mention the likehood of species other than frenatus being in Australia, given that I did go to species level of Hemidactylus. 

I might add, that given there are a couple of confirmed records of Hemidactlyus within 200 km of Alice Springs, it will only be be a matter of time before they arrive there, if they are not already present.

Blue


----------



## eipper (Jul 29, 2014)

There is little point to adding a heap of reasons why something is what it is provided it's fairly obvious

bluetongue,

There is no need to talk about another genus after the answer has been given. It serves no purpose other than confuse the issue. If there was confusion/disagreement as to the id then fine but that was not the case.

Cheers


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks Scott,

I've heard on the grapevine that it had. Seems just about everything is getting split up these days and personally I don't see any real valid reason for half of it other than for people to get their names in the record books...lol.

Mike,

I'm with Scott on this one and feel that it serves no purpose in mentioning Hemidactylus when the species has already been identified.

Sometimes the best way to educate is to point a person in the right direction and then encourage them to do some research themselves rather than confuse an issue just to try and give the impression that we really know what we're talking about. I think that to save any confusion it wouldn't hurt if you would state the reference source from where your getting your text book descriptions of id's from either.

Regards,

George


----------



## Bushman (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. We all agree that it's _Gehyra_ sp. 
Without more detailed pics of and further examination of subdigital lamellae and specific head scales, we can't really be more specific than that.


----------

